# S.O.S ipod ne montes pas, aucune solution ne fonctionne! S.O.S



## Zuhrung (9 Août 2004)

S.O.S À L'AIDE S'IL VOUS PLAIT!!! S.O.S
j'ai un ipod 1.4 de 5 gig
il ne monte pas sur aucun ordinateur,
aucune fonctions n'est disponible sur "ipod updater"
j'ai fait un scan disc(qui semble avoir marché), 
et tester toutes les fontions en mode diagnostique(tout semble fonctionner la aussi).
j'ai fait un " forced mount" (menu+play) et ensuite ( |<< + >>|) et le symbole ok to disconect apparait, peut importe si je suis connecter en firewire ou pas a mon ordinateur.
j'ai l'impression d,avoir tout essayer, meme tout les restart avec ipod conecter a mon ordinateur, attendre 10 minutes etc... RIEN NE MARCHE!
S.O.S À L'AIDE S'IL VOUS PLAIT!!! S.O.S


----------



## sylko (9 Août 2004)

As-tu le dernier update?

http://www.apple.com/ipod/download/

Des détails sur le site d'Apple.

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60944-fr

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=60983-fr


----------



## Zuhrung (9 Août 2004)

oui j'ai le dernier update, ya rien d'accessible (restore et upgrade).. tout est gris.
aucun boutons disponible


----------

